# Thank you



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2007)

To all the members of the forum, I would like to take a minute to say thanks.
Today (the 17th) was our wedding anniversary.... fifty two years ! 

I have received several PM's from the members expressing their kind wishes,
and we appreciate your thoughts on our special day. Especially to Wurger,
for the beautiful Anniversary card..... all the way from Poland

There is not a member up here that I do not consider a friend. There are
some that I've gotten to know a bit better than others, but all of you are
one hell of a good bunch of people.

My thanks go out to all of your for your friendship, advise, kind words
and your thoughts.

Charles Edna Mae


----------



## evangilder (Dec 17, 2007)

Charles, congrats on 52 years! That is awesome in this day and age. May you both have many more years of wedded bliss!


----------



## Erich (Dec 17, 2007)

well a Hearty congrats to both of you kids.........  

many more to celebrate Charles, December is a great month eh ?

E ~


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats Charles. Best wishes to both you and your wife.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 17, 2007)

Way to go Charles - I'm only 50 behind you!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 17, 2007)

Congratulations Charles and Edna Mae!!!!!

52 and counting is quite a time man, and Becca and I wish u all the Best...........


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2007)

Charles,

You have come a long way with your Love and Understanding.

Congratulations to You and Edna Mae on your anniversary.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2007)

Cogradulations Charles and Edna!! May you see another 50 more! Like Eric said that is awesome!


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats on 52 years Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 17, 2007)

Congratulations Charles and Edna Mae  

Keep on truckin'  

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats Charles!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks, folks.... We appreciate all the good wishes. Maybe we'll make 75.
We were married young... (she was 10 and I was 11 !) add ten to that and
it comes out right. Thanks, to all of you.

Charles


----------



## GaryMcL (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats Charles and Edna Mae.

Still have a ways to go to catch up to you. We hit 31 last month.

Gary


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Charles and Edna Mae!!!! I raise my wine glass and offer a toast to you both. May you have many many more blessed years.


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 17, 2007)

Way to go Charles!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations, Charles, another 52 I would say..


----------



## Heinz (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations Charles,

and your words are very mutual regarding the forum and its main members.


----------



## seesul (Dec 18, 2007)

Congrats from Roman and Simona from Czech Republic!

That guy in my siggy has been married for 63 years. The problem is he´s a former airman. He´s wife is sick and tired of him as all his stories begin with ''Well, when I was shot down....''  But anyway, they love each other.
I´d like to reach 63 years together with my wife as well but have to wait 57 years more...
You´re on the best way8)


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 18, 2007)

Congrats Charles and may you have many more happy years of marriage ahead of you!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2007)

BIG congratulations !! Charles, to you and Edna Mae may you have many more.
My wife and I cracked 25 years on the 11th of dec. long way to go yet...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Many warm and heartfelt congratulations to you both C. Please give the young lady of yours a big hug from me. I look forward to recieve an invitation when you hit 75....

My mum and dad hit 40 next year. It's people like you that makes me still believe in this thing called love....


----------



## seesul (Dec 18, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Many warm and heartfelt congratulations to you both C. Please give the young lady of yours a big hug from me. I look forward to recieve an invitation when you hit 75....
> 
> My mum and dad hit 40 next year. *It's people like you that makes me still believe in this thing called love....*



nice words, Lucky, agreed...


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2007)

40 years eh .......well I am catching up, Kath and I will celebrate our 34th next August if we are all still here ....... 8) time goes by way tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fast .


----------



## ccheese (Dec 18, 2007)

Our thanks, for all the warm thoughts, to all of you. We certainly do
appreciate your kind words. It would be nice to make 23 more.....
who knows ? Egad.... I would be 96 ! 
Thanks, again...

Charles


----------



## Torch (Dec 18, 2007)

52 years!! well done, congrats to the both of you...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 18, 2007)

ccheese said:


> It would be nice to make 23 more.....
> who knows ? Egad.... I would be 96 !



And you would *STILL* be posting on this forum (if you could remember where the computer was).  

Congrats again.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 18, 2007)

Congrats Charles and Edna Mae. Wishing you many more. 
TPBM also wishes Charles and his Bride a Happy Anniversary


----------



## v2 (Dec 18, 2007)

Congrats Charles. Best wishes to both you and your wife!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 18, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> And you would *STILL* be posting on this forum (if you could remember where the computer was).
> 
> Congrats again.
> 
> TO



TO... you are probably right. Edna Me would lead me to the computer, I'm
sure... I have made a lot of friends here; friends I will remember, always.
Again, my thanks to all of you....

Charles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 18, 2007)

congrats charles, heres to another 52 years!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Charles,absolutely incredible, the way you got her to stay in one spot for so long. Man i wish you guys the best......P.S. tell me your secrets PLEEEEEZZZZEEE i neeed help!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 19, 2007)

Charles well done and congratulations to yourself and Edna mae. 52 years of marriage is no small feat in this day and age, I got lucky however and somehow managed to nab a great shiela to spend my days with. Anyway we're only 51 behind you mate!!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 19, 2007)

52 years eh? You'll soon be allowed to make a decision on your own!

Congratulations - Old Man!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 20, 2007)

Congratulations Charles. We just celebrated 20 years...hope we can match you.


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats Charles And Mrs. May you have many, many more.


----------



## A4K (Jan 8, 2008)

Good on ya Charles and Edna Mae!

Hope I'm as fortunate as you guys with my fiancée.

I wish you many more happy years together!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congratulations Charles i hope you have many happy and prosperous years ahead of you.
Regards Michael (AKA) Aussie 1001


----------

